# 8 Weeks Out



## CLPgold (Feb 9, 2002)

I am officially 8 weeks out from my comp.  I'm hammered, and should be in bed.  But I'm excited about this, and sad about no booze for the next 8 weeks.  Actually no booze really til the end of April.  I'm sure I'll sneak a couple cheat days in though.    I will post later in the day cuz it's like 4:00am now here.  AGGGHHHH.  So maybe I'll see you around 1:00pm.  I actually have to be at work at 10:00am.    I'm not going to be happy about that in a few hours.  

I'll also  post my stats and stuff cuz I had my weight, measurements and bodyfat done - yesterday- on Friday, February 8/02.  I was happy about them,  just too tired and drunk to post em now.............goodnight.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 9, 2002)

*Saturday, Feb.9/02*

Life has been kind to me again.  I feel great today, just a little tired.  Thankfully!  I made sure to guzzle a tonne of water back last night after each beer too, and then just before bed.

My training for the next two weeks will be as follows:
Finish my last 2weeks of super heavy 6reps x 8sets.  5day split.    
Cardio 5-6x/week.

Diet:
Hoping to stick to eating every 2 1/2-3hr.
Ideally 8:30am, 11:00am, 1:30pm, 4:00pm, 6:30pm and 9:00pm.

And chugging oodles of agua.

I did 30min. cardio on the elliptical, lots of abs, and a really good, long stretch.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 9, 2002)

My current stats are as follows:

100% female 

weight:  131lb
height:  5' 5 1/2"
bodyfat:  11%
arm:  10 3/4in
chest:  35 1/2
waist:  26
hips:  35 1/2
thigh:  21 1/2
calf:  13

I will be training legs tomorrow cuz 'the training partner' won't have anytime at all on Monday to do them.  So, we're going to squeeze them in tomorrow.

I am doing the New York State WNSO Naturals on April 6.  Still don't know about a comp. April 20th yet.  And for sure one on April 26/02 in TO.

I am undecided about figure or bb at this moment still.  Whether I can or can't do the April 20th show will determine.  I am also entering the Fitness Model Search regardless of whether I do figure or bb.  So that's about all I got to say about that...RUN FOREST RUN!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 9, 2002)

Sleep:  5 1/2hr.  I am really aiming to get 8-9hr a night.  That would be SUPER!

9:30am
250gm 2%cottage cheese cuz the store didn't have any 1% left and I really want it so I bought 3.  

2:30pm
4cooked egg whites w/ 1/8tsp. sea salt
1cp spelt cereal w/spelt kernels and cracked wheat, rye and flax.  Mixed 1/4cp raisins and 1tbsp. raw sunflower seeds in.
1tsp.flax oil, 1tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1iron, 1tsp.creatine

I am going to stop taking the creatine when I'm done my last 2weeks of super heavy w/o phase.

I am currently not using any protein powders, and I never use fat burners.

6:00pm
5oz. baked pollock w/fresh squeezed lemon, dill and sea salt
1/2cp. princess rice blend: white, brown, red and wild
250gm 2%cottage cheese

10:00pm
8oz sirloin w/ sea salt, soy sauce and Montreal Steak Spice
1cp spaghetti squash w/1/4tsp.clarified butter and 1/8tsp. sea salt

Had lots of water so far today.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 10, 2002)

Sleep: 8hr. oh yeah!!!!!! I actually felt kinda weird today doing my workout. I'm not used to a good sleep. 

9:30am 
250gm 2%cottage cheese 
1CLPgold muffin 
1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine 

12:30pm 
2CLPgold mini muffins 

1:00pm 
2CLPgold mini muffins 

4:00pm 
5oz leftover baked pollock 
1oz leftover steak that daughter #3 gave me a bite 
1/2cp. spaghetti squash w/1/4tsp.clarified butter and 1/8tsp.sea salt 
1/2cp. princess blend rice 
1vitE, 1vitC

And.....I'm working on 2cp of raisins. I just couldn't resist.

10:00pm 
1 1/2cp stew: pork, potatoes, carrots, peas, water, sea salt, Montreal Steak Spice, sage, thyme, and organic quinoa flour to thicken 

I'm hungry right now.  I'm just going to go to bed though and hopefully get 7 1/2 - 8hr of sleep


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 10, 2002)

I had a super awesome, awesome, awesome leg w/o today. It's my 2nd last super heavy leg workout, so I made the most of it. I also had 8hr sleep which helped. 

Safety Squats 
6reps x 8sets x x255lb 

Angled Leg Press 
6reps x 8sets x 450lb 

Stationary Lunges - mixed DB and BB lunges 
12reps x 1set x 40lb DB each 
10reps x 2sets x 40lb DB each 
8reps x 1set x 40lb DB each 
10reps x 1set x 95lb BB 
8reps x 2sets x 105lb BB 
6reps x 1set x 105lb BB 

My legs were completel exhausted, but was I done......?NOOOOOO 

Life Fitness Leg Extension 
6reps x 1set x 170lb 
6reps x 6sets x 175lb 
6reps x 1set x 180lb A new record for me again! 

Stiff Legged Deadlifts w/DB 
6reps x 8sets x 40lb DB each 

Did 30min. cardio on the treadmill. Jogged at a moderate pace - 4.5. Stretched. No abs. Tanned.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2002)

Hey CLP  .....care to add your muffin recipe to the nutrition forum?


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 10, 2002)

Sure thing.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 10, 2002)

I just found out I cannot do the show on the 20th I was hoping to do. The organization that runs it does not allow it's athletes to compete in other organizations e.g. WNSO. I don't want to be limited to just the one organization just yet. I'd have to buy their membership, keep up my membership annually or pay default when I join again, and only compete in their events. So, I'm just doing 2 shows in April. Saves me some money  But I really wanted to give that other comp a go.

Because of this news, I will be aiming to do the bodybuilding instead of figure comp. plus the fitness model search.  Depending on how my physique looks, I may either try to come in the heavyweights at 120lb (that would be awesome), if I find I'm not looking lean enough, I will drop down to the lightweight and hopefully come in right at 115lb or just under.

I will still be doing the CALE fitness model search at the end of April too.  You only live once and I'm not getting any younger


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2002)

> I will still be doing the CALE fitness model search at the end of April too.



Who's this....it's not wnso is it?

That other comp sounds like it was w/ Ontario Physique Association....I competed w/ them for my first comp. I won't compete w/ them anymore for the same reason.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 11, 2002)

Good luck CLPgold. I am so anxious to start for my first show this year, but I picked one in November to try and put on some mass first. It sounds like you had one heck of a night there girl.

I thought the comment about 100% female was cute.  My wife is also 100% female and I have to say that most of the time I don't have a clue.

I think that you women enjoy that immeasureably.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> I think that you women enjoy that immeasureably.



Actually, I think we do too


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 11, 2002)

You're right about the organization w8! 

The fitness model search is the one with WNSO held during the Canadian Active Lifestyles (Living?) Expo. CALE.

I've got my music picked out for Niagara Falls.  And I'm satisfied with my sport and evening outfits.  Need to get a new bikini and need to buy a new posing suit.  Thinking of maybe red or dark purple.  And I'm the Canadian Imelda Marco of shoes so I've got that category covered. Actually I'll probalby pick up a couple pair of new runners.

Hello craig.  Good luck to you in your training and comp.

Sleep: About 8 hr.  Yahooo. 

8:30am 
4cooked egg whites 
1 1/4CLPgold muffin - I wanted to eat 2, but found I was just too darn full 

12:00pm 
1 1/2cp. stew 
1cp. raisins 

3:00pm
3 1/2oz. leftover baked pollock
1cp. sweet potatoes w/1/3tsp.clarified butter, 1/4tsp.sea salt
1tsp.creatine
I wuv doze wittle fings. The raisins I mean. LOL.

6:00pm 
3hardboiled egg whites 
1CLPgold muffin 

9:00pm 
1can salmon 
bowl of iceburg lettuce 
2tbsp.homemade Japanese vinagrette: organic 5blend oil (sesame, sunflower/safflower,pumpkin, borage, flax), soy sauce, rice vinegar, sesame seeds 

10:00pm 
2cp raisins Gotta get this under control and fast!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 11, 2002)

everything looks greatCLPgold,good luck..i'm just a little disappointed you didnt ask the rest of us to go out for a few COLD ONES also   Tank likes BEER


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 11, 2002)

Mmm mmm BEER!!!  

I'd love to win the lottery and spend the first few months drinking my a$$ off to decide what else to spend my money on.  Buy shares in Labatt?  Start my own micro brewery?  Open up a 'beer only' bar?


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 11, 2002)

omg.......dont talk like that,are you trying to seduce a married man.  i married for beer and money,not love oh yea sex and pizza too..


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 11, 2002)

Have you post any pictures? before and after?


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 11, 2002)

Did the 1hr. cycling class tonight. Did some good abs with a client too.  And a light stretch.

Sorry Tank LOL. I do really , really, really enjoy that beverage though.  

I've got some different pics, but I haven't posted any here.  My most recent pics were taken Dec.16.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 12, 2002)

Sleep: 6hr.  Sweet pea was sick and up all night. I'm starting to feel icky today too. I still have to do my chest w/o tonight. I'm on a strict training schedule and don't want to miss a day. I've got a swollen lymph node on the left side of my neck that's really tender and sore right now. And I've got a HUGE nasty ingrown zit on the left side of my nose that's really tender and sore too. 
 Wah hahahah. Booo hoooo. My nose is swollen right up with it. I can cover it up OK, but my nose is still big like Bozo the Clown. 

8:30am 
4cooked egg whites w/ 1/8tsp.sea salt 
3/4cp.spelt cereal w/spelt kernels and cracked wheat, rye and flax. Mixed in 1/4cp raisins and 1tbsp.raw sunflower seeds. 
1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1iron 

11:30am 
1 1/2oz pork chop 
1/2tbsp. oatmeal w/kamut flakes, kamut kernels and 10grain cereal. 
Taste testing  

12:00pm 
3oz pork chop 
1/2cp yams w/1/3tsp.clarified butter, 1/8tsp.sea salt 

12:30-1:00pm 
Workin' on 3/4cp of raisins

4:00pm 
1sq.in bite of raw butternut squash 
2sq.in bites of raw yams 
Taste testing again 

I did a tonne o' cooking today. 

5:00pm 
2hardboiled egg whites 
1orange 

7:30pm 
homemade chicken soup: whole skinless chicken, water, sea salt, green onions, fresh crushed garlic 
4oz.chicken, 1cp.broth from soup, and 1/2cp princess blend rice 
1vitC, 1iron, 1tsp.creatine 

8:00pm 
1cp raisins

10:00pm 
4 1/2oz pork chop cooked with sea salt and Montreal Chicken and Rib spice 
1cp. raisins


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm definitely getting sick. I can feel the flu symptoms taking hold. I had a 1 1/2hr. nap this afternoon. It just wasn't enough, so I couldn't do my chest workout tonight. I've only got 2more weeks left of my super heavy, and I want to put my all into those workouts. And avoid injury. So, I'd better be better tomorrow. I'm going to bed super early, drinking tonnes of water, and made homemade chicken soup. Ate an orange and some raisins, took a vitC. Hopefully all will be well tomorrow.


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2002)

I just posted on your "other" thread.......

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 13, 2002)

I am officially sick.  I'm taking the whole day off work, and I've got 2 sick kids at home too. So,I'm missing my chest workout again. I'm really only 1 day behind in my w/o's cuz we trained Sunday instead of Monday due to time constraints. 'Training partner' is not happy about this situation. Neither am I. But I don't want to put in a half a$$ed job into my w/o. 

Sleep: Almost 8 hr. I'm gonna take an afternoon nap today too.  

8:00am 
4cooked egg whites w/1/8tsp.sea salt 
1/2 pink grapefruit 
1/2cp oatmeal w/organic kamut flakes, organic kamut kernels and 10grain cereal: rye, wheat, triticale, flaxseeds, millet, soya beans, barley, oats, oat bran, corn, and brown rice. 
Mixed in 1/4cp. raisins and 1tbsp.raw sunflower seeds. 
1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1multi, 1iron, 1cal/mag 

11:00am 
2oz steak sauteed with peanut oil, sea salt, fresh garlic, sesame seeds 
1tsp. homemade bread dough 
Taste testing again. I'm cooking and baking. 

11:30am 
3oz.steak I LOVE MEAT!!! 
1tsp.bread dough again. It's still rising so I snuck a nibble. 

12:00pm 
1/4cp.raisins - I'm all out again.  Maybe I shouldn't eat so much. 

1:00pm 
1hardboiled egg white 
1tbsp.mixed veggies: carrots, peas, corn, green beans, lima beans 
Taste testing AGAIN. 

Just put my breads in the oven, when they're done I'm having a nap. 

With absolutey no junk food in the house, snackies, white or brown sugar, etc. the kids are really starting to appreciate cut up fresh fruit and raisins as an alternative.

2:30PM
4oz saute beef on a bed of iceburg, red leaf lettuce and spinach
1tbsp.homemade Japanese vinagrette
1/2lice homemade bread: rye flour, organic amaranth flour, whole wheat flour, wheat germ, sea salt, yeast, peanut oil, honey

4:00pm
1orange

8:00pm
leftover chicken soup
5oz.chicken, 1/2cp.broth, 1/2cp.princess blend rice
1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1vitE


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 13, 2002)

Just got a call from 'the training partner'.  He had some FYI for me.  Apparently a super hottie - but not 'the super hottie'- was asking about me and if I were single or not.  Hmmmm.....this guy is definitely very well built and beautiful.  What are the chances he's super nice too???  Maybe I should investigate this a little further...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2002)

How sick am I...when you said hottie, I immediately thought it was a girl


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 13, 2002)

LOL w8.  Well, I'm very picky so I've been single a very loooooong time.  But now it's getting to the point that if it had been a super hottie female, I just might take her up on the offer.  LMAO >JK


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2002)

Ok CLP, you seem to know all about this organic stuff...what the heck is kamut  I picked up some pasta made out of kamut cause the nutritional profile was pretty good....do you have any idea where it sits on the glycemic index?

Oh yeah....and do you happen to know what a udad is....lmao! It looks like a tortillia


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 14, 2002)

Sleep: 5hr  I tried  

I am feeling much better today though. After I dropped the kids off I went back for another 40min nap cuz sweet pea decided it was a good idea to sleep a little more. What a wittle guy! 

8:30am 
3cooked egg whites, 1 whole 
1/2 pink grapefruit 
1/2cp. oatmeal mixture from yesterday morning 
1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1iron, 1multi, 1tsp.creatine 

3:30pm I was so busy today I didn't eat til then  
2hardboiled egg whites, 1whole egg 
1red pear 
175gm 1%cottage cheese 

4:00pm 
75gm 1%cottage cheese 

8:30pm 
3hardboiled egg whites 
1CLPgold muffin 
5oz saute steak leftovers 
1/2cp.yams w/1/3tsp.clarified butter, 1/8tsp.sea salt
1/2med.banana 

10:00pm 
250gm cottage cheese


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 14, 2002)

Did most of my chest workout this morning. Just missed one exercise. It just wasn't as fun and I feel I didn't push as hard without my training partner. I'm training back with him tonight. And I'll finish off my last chest exercise. 

Bench Press 
6reps x 8sets x 135lb 

Smith Machine Incline Press 
6reps x 8sets x 135lb 

DB Pec Flye Lying Flat 
6reps x 8sets x 40lb 

Did abs in between every set of chest exercises. So I did quite a few.  Gonna do some cardio after my workout tonight and tan. Got brand new bulbs in all the beds and the stand up. Woo hoo.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 14, 2002)

Did my back workout and then finished my last chest exercise. Also did some killer abs after, plus the 24 sets of abs I did this morning. LOL. No cardio. I was too tired, adn my diet's been really good still. 

Iso Lateral Front Lat Pulldown- Reverse Close Grip 
6reps x 3sets x 130lb 
6reps x 5sets x 110lb 

Iso Lateral Behind the Neck Pulldown 
6reps x 8sets x 140lb 

Bent Over Cable Row-Reverse Grip 
6reps x 1set x 175lb 
6reps x 5sets x 180lb 
8reps x 1set x 180lb 
10reps x 1set x 180lb 

Cable Seated Row-Wide Grip 
6reps x 8sets x 90lb 

Life Fitness Pec Dec 
6reps x 8sets x 90lb


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey w8.  Kamut is a type of wheat (grain).  It's what's considered an ancient grain cuz people used it many many years ago.  I've read that even people with gluten intolerance should be able to digest kamut.  I've been experimenting with different grains lately:  kamut, spelt, quinoa, amaranth, cornmeal, light and dark rye...


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 15, 2002)

Sleep: Almost 8hr  

8:30am 
4cooked egg whites, 1 whole 
1/2 pink grapefruit 
1tbsp.no fat plain yogourt 
1/2cp.oatmeal blend - same as the 2 days before 
100gm 1%cottage cheese 
1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1tsp.creatine, 1multi, 1iron, 1cal/mag 

12:00pm 
1CLPgold muffin 
1hardboiled egg white 

1:30pm 
2hardboiled egg whites 
4oz pork chop seasoned with sea salt and Montreal Chicken and Rib Spice 
250gm 1%cottage cheese 
1med.banana 
1/2cp.butternut squash w/1/3tsp.clarified butter, 1/8tsp.sea salt

6:00pm 
4 1/2oz. pork chop 
1banana 
1/2cp.yams w/1/3tsp.clarified butter, 1/8tsp.sea salt 
75gm 1%cottage cheese 
1CLPgold muffin
handful of green grapes 

10:30pm 
5 1/2oz roast chicken bed on a plate of iceburg and red leaf lettuce, and spinach 
2 1/2tbsp.homemade Japanese vinagrette 
1/2cp.yams w/1/3tsp.clarified butter, 1/8tsp.sea salt
1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 15, 2002)

Had a good bicep workout. Not awesome like my workouts have been going so far. I think being sick those 2 days, and dropping some cals for dieting are making me a little weaker. I'm also just about done my 5th week of all out heavy and my weight w/o's are taking 2hr. So, I think my body want to move onto the next phase LOL. One more week muscles, then you get a different program. 

Cable Bicep Curls 
6reps x 8sets x 95lb 

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls 
6reps x 2sets x 55lb 
6reps x 6ses x 50lb 

Alt.DB Curls 
6reps x 8sets x 25lb 

Tried a bit of the new program today and threw in one more bicep exercise. 
EZ Bar Bicep Curls 
10reps x 4sets x 40lb focusing on feel and technique 
10reps x 1set x 40lb, 6reps x 1set x 30lb, 10reps x 1set x 20lb dropset. It just killed. My arms were so fatigued and sore it almost brought tears to my eyes. LOL 

Calf Press on 45* Leg Press 
15reps x 8sets x 230lb 

Seated Calf Raise 
10reps x 4sets x 115lb 
10reps + 5pulse at the end x4sets x 115lb 

20min. on the stepmill. Long stretch.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 15, 2002)

Oo, oo, my transversus abdominus is feeling quite tender now from the killer ab workout yesterday.  Did some more abs (focusing on rectus abdominus)with a client tonight and worked em pretty good too.  My pecs are sore from yesterday and I didn't think I'd worked as hard, but I guess I did.  My biceps are even feeling worked and I just did them today.

Starting Monday I am cutting out my clarified butter fetish.  Fats will come from flax oil, organic 5blend oil (pumpkin, borage, flax, sesame, sunflower/safflower) that I use in my salad dressings, 1 egg yolk a day, meat, sunflower seeds, 1%cottage cheese.  I can't do the peanut butter thing cuz I can't stop at 1tbsp. so best not to have it in the house.    I know I'd eat half the jar  I think I will be cutting out the cottage cheese the last 4-5 weeks too.  I can't stop eating it once I start.

The following Monday - 6weeks out - I am cutting out my fruits, but I may keep my morning 1/2grapefruit.  And maybe some raisins when I have really bad cravings.  

5weeks out I'm going to try to stick more to the chicken breast, tuna and egg white thang.  I'm still eating my pork chops, ham, steak, canned salmon, ground beef, etc right now.  And keep my carbs to yams, occasional potatoes, rice (brown, red, white, wild, all kinds LOL), oatmeal, cream o'wheat, spelt cereal, kamut flakes, brocoli, salad greens, green beans, cauliflower, celery, tomatoes.  And my homemade rye and multigrain breads on occasion.

I'm finding I'm leaning out well just these last 6 days and I haven't had to be too strict with my diet, just sensible.  I'm still retaining my muscle very well too.  So it's all good so far...
I've only dropped 1/2lb by the scale, but I can already see more definition.    

I'm going to try to stick to cardio 20-30min moderate intenstiy,  4/6x/week.  I find I don't need to do too much to get lean. But I do like to do my training partner's 1hr. cycling class on Mondays, and I'd like to do the occasional Body
Attack and Bodystep once a week for 1hr.  We'll see.  Again, I want to lose the least amount of muscle possible.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 16, 2002)

Ahhhhhh, my last super heavy leg day. I have to admit that I couldn't wait to get this workout over with. It was awesome, but I'm sick and tired of this program now. LMAO. Can't wait to start the new one. 

Safety Squat 
6reps x 1set x 255lb 
6reps x 7sets x 275lb 

45* Leg Press 
6reps x 8sets x 450lb 

DB Stationary Lunges 
6reps x 8sets x 40lb each 

Life Fitness Leg Extensions 
6reps x 5sets x 180lb 
6reps x 3sets x 170lb 

DB Stiff Legged Deadlift 
6reps x 8sets x 40lb each 

Did some abs too. Didn't need cardio after that 2hr workout. Not to mention 'super hottie' was in the gym so my heart was racing....


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 16, 2002)

Sleep: Almost 8hr.  Very happy about that again. 

10:00am 
3cooked egg whites, 1whole 
1/2 pink grapefruit 
1/2cp.oatmeal mix - same (again) as the days before 
1tbsp.sunflower seeds 
2tbsp.no fat, plain yogourt 
50gm 1%cottage cheese
1iron, 1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1tsp.creatine, 1cal/mag, 1multi 

2:00pm 
1CLPgold muffin 

3:00pm 
4 1/2oz. roast pork 
1/2cp.mixed veggies-carrots, peas, green beans, corn, lima beans 
1/3cp.green grapes

7:30pm
6oz roast pork - I'm a pig
1/2cp.butternut squash w/1/3tsp.clarified butter, 1/8tsp.sea salt
1iron, 1tbsp.apple cider vinegar


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 17, 2002)

Got stats done today.  Things are going well, except I dropped more weight than planned.  My goal was to lose 1.2-1.5lb/week til comp.  I lost 3lb.  I'm eating really well, not too strict, and I don't do hardly any cardio.  I did do cardio today, but I only did it 4x last week and the week before.  And before that, well I just kinda wasn't doing it   

OK here goes:

weight:  128lb
bodyfat:  9.5% dropped 1.5% already too!
chest:  34 1/2in. 1in less, of course it figures.
waist:  25 1/2in. 1/2in less
hips:  35in. 1/2in less 
thigh:  21 1/2in.  the same
calves:  13in.  the same


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 17, 2002)

Sleep: About 7 1/2hr Pretty good eh? 

10:00am 
4cooked egg whites, 1whole 
1CLPgold muffin 
1/2 pink grapefruit 
1tbsp.ff plain yogourt 
1tsp.flax oil, 2tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1tsp.creatine 

2:00pm 
1CLPgold muffin 

3:00pm 
2hardboiled egg whites 
1CLPgold muffin 

6:00pm 
2oz.chicken (from homemade chicken soup):skinless chicken, water, sea salt, green onions, garlic 
1cp.broth from soup 
1/2cp.white rice 
I was still just famished so I ate some more. 
8oz.roast pork - mwah ha ha ha ha on a plate of iceburg and red leaf lettuce and spinach >calories from my greens don't count! 
2 1/2tbsp.homemade Japanese vinagrette: organic 5blend oil, soy sauce, sesame seeds, rice vinegar 

8:00pm 
1 1/2hardboiled egg whites

10:30pm
6oz. pork roast
1/2cp.yams w/1/3tsp.clarified butter and 1/8tsp.sea salt
1/4cp.mixed veggies- had 1/2cp. but sweet pea love them and he kept helping himself to them on my plate LOL
1orange
1iron, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 17, 2002)

*Triceps and Shoulders*

Had a super awesome tricep and shoulder workout.

It's my 2nd last super heavy day for those muscle groups.

Military Press
12reps x 3sets x 115lb
10reps x 2sets x 115lb
8reps x 1set x 115lb
6reps x 2sets x 115lb

Tricep Dips on Benches - Using Weight Plates for Resistance (placed in lap)  These were GREAT!!!
6reps x 1set x 80lb
10reps x 1set x 90lb
8reps x 4set x 90lb
6reps x 2sets x 90lb

Upright Row
6reps x 8sets x 60lb

Tricep Pressdown w/Rope
6reps x 8sets x 85lb

DB Shoulder Press - Palm Facing In
6reps x8sets x 35lb

Hammer Strength Tricep Press
6reps x 1set x 25lb
6reps x 2sets x 30lb
6reps x 5sets x 35lb

Life Fitness Rear Delt/Back Flye
6reps x 1set x 75lb
6reps x 7sets x 65lb

Abs:  3sets on leg raises, 1set for obliques
      3sets crunches on stability ball
      2sets regular crunchies
      1set crunch with reverse

8min. brisk walk on treadmill, 35min. moderate jog
5min.more intensity

Had a super stretch too!  I'm finally getting better flexibility.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 18, 2002)

Sleep:  3 1/2hr. That's just plain bad.  And I don't even feel it really.  I'm functioning pretty well.  I would prefer the perfect 8-9hr uninterrupted sleep, but that will never happen....

6:00am
2hardboiled egg whites
1CLPgold muffin

8:30am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1/2 pink grapefruit
2tbsp.ff plain yogourt
1/2cp.oatmeal mix
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1tsp.creatine

2:00pm
3oz. pork roast - sea salt, Montreal Chicken and Rib Spice, thyme
3hardboiled egg whites
1/2cp.yams w/1/3tsp.clarified butter, 1/8tsp.sea salt

10:00pm
3hardboiled egg whites
1CLPgold muffin
1can salmon on a plate of iceburg and red leaf lettuce and spinach
2tbsp.ff plain yogourt mixed in with spinach and salad


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 18, 2002)

*Chest*

Even though I was tired


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 18, 2002)

*Chest*

Had an awesome last super heavy chest workout, regardless of the miniscule amount of sleep.

Bench Press
6reps x 10sets x 135lb - the training partner was hyped to do 10

Smith Machine Incline Press
6reps x 8sets x 135lb

DB Chest Flye Lying Flat
6reps x 8sets x 40lb

Life Fitness Pec Flye
6reps x 7sets x 90lb
6reps x 1set x 90lb, 4reps x 1set s 60lb, 12reps x 1set x 30lb dropsetted the last one,  OOWWWWIIIIEEEEEE!!!

Haven't done any carido or abs yet.  I'm doing training partner's cycling class tonight.  And will squeeze in some abs with a client.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 19, 2002)

I was just reading some of my nutrition posts.  Gosh, I really need to get on a regular eating schedule.  

I did end up doing the cycling class.  It was great.  I put my heart into it.  Couldn't stop sweating afterwards for quite awhile.

My abs are really getting lean.  Upper body is good, just need to catch the legs up.  Don't want to lose that muscle!!!

Sleep:  4 1/2hr.  Absolutely terrible.  Grrrrr.  I just couldn't fall asleep.  I had 3 1/2hr. the night before.  If I don't sleep tonight I might die!!!!  agggghhhhh

8:30am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1/2 pink grapefruit
1CLPberry muffin
2tbsp.ff plain yogourt
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi

12:30pm
1can salmon
1/2cp. white rice
1/2cp.mixed veggies

2:00pm
2hardboiled egg whites
1CLPberry muffin
1cal/mag, 1tsp.creatine

6:00pm
2hardboiled egg whites
4mini CLPgold muffins

9:00pm
3cooked egg whites, 1 whole
1/2slice home made w/w bread:  w/w flour, spelt flour, water, olive oil, yeast, sea salt, honey, sunflower seeds, poppy seeds


----------



## craig777 (Feb 19, 2002)

CLP have you ever tried Valerian root, or Melatonin to help sleep. I don't know how you can do it on 3.5 - 4.5 hours of sleep. I take two of both in the evening and it helps a lot.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks craig.  I've always been a light sleeper.  

I'm actually invovled with a wellness company called Melaleuca.  They have a product called RestEZ that contains:  valerian, kava, hops and passion flower.  I'm going to add it to my order next time and check it out.  

My biggest problem is that I just need to unwind before I go to bed, and I never get a chance.  I'm on the go mentally and physically usually til about 11:00pm at night.  By that time I'm wired again and ready to start the day!

I also have a big ab seminar I'm doing tonight at work and preparing for it has been causing me stress.  There's so much contradictory info now that I've been researching it the last few days.  But I put together a sensible info pak and will take the peeps through a progressive program.

So, hopefully I will sleep a little better.  But I also have to design a very precise and critical nutrition and exercise program for a new client who is an avid cyclist.  He's looking to move up the ranks to the nationals and I need to give him the best I can.  That's on Saturday, so I've actually got very little time to squeeze that in too.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 19, 2002)

*Back*

Had a really good back workout too regardless of lack of sleep.

Iso Lateral Front Lat Pulldown - Reverse Close Grip
6reps x 8sets x 130lb

Iso Lateral Behind the Neck Pulldown
6reps x 8sets x 140lb

Cable Seated Row - Wide Grip
6reps x 8sets x 95lb

Cable Bent Over Row- Reverse Close Grip
6reps x 1set x 180lb
6reps x 7sets x 190lb

20min. on stepmill at mild-moderate intensity

Did an ab seminar, so got lots of abs in.  Plus the training partner put me through some Pilates abs.

Definition is increasing daily.  Peeps are the gym are really noticing and making nice comments.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 20, 2002)

Sleep:  5hr.  HELP!!!  INSOMNIA!!!

Now imagine if I drank coffee or took thermos!  I'd be ultra wired!

6:00am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1orange
1CLPberry muffin
1tbsp.ff plain yogourt
1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar

8:30am
3hardboiled egg whites
1CLPberry muffin
1tsp.creatine

3:00pm
3/4soy protein bar

4:00pm
1can salmon
1soy protein shake
1vitE, 1vitC, 1iron

9:30pm
3hardboiled egg whites
1CLPberry muffin
1cp. lean ground beef cooked w/onions, sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice
1soy protein shake
1iron, 1vitC, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar

YES! I KNOW!  I need to eat every 2 1/2-3hrs, 5-6x/day.  I'm trying


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 20, 2002)

*Biceps & Calves*

Another pretty darn good workout despite the lack of sleep.  The diet is definitely getting me by.  If I wasn't eating so well and nutritiously without any processed or refined crap, I wouldn't be making it through.

Bicep Cable Curl
6reps x 8sets x 95lb

Hammer Strength Preacher Curl
6reps x 4sets x 55lb  - I hate this exercise
6reps x 1set x 50lb
6reps x 3sets x 45lb

Alt. DB Curl
Didn't even attempt the 30lb today.  Just wasn't gonna go there.
6reps x 8sets x 25lb

45*Calf Press
15reps x 8sets x 180lb  - these burned so bad I had to do a funny little dance in between sets to sooth the lactic acid burn  So there was me all decked out in my dance pants and tank top looking like a fool 

Seated Calf Raise
10reps x 8sets x 90lb

No cardio.  Gotta watch how much I'm leaning out.  I looked at myself this morning and panicked cuz I think I'm cutting to fast.  So I ran downstairs and made myself brekkie  

I DO NOT WANT TO LOSE MY MUSCLE!!!  Still aiming to stay around 120lb.  124lb ripped would be awesome!


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 21, 2002)

Sleep:  5hr.    Last night I could have slept, but a girlfriend called long distance and chatted til the wee hours of the night.  

8:00am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1tbsp.ff plain yogourt
1CLPberry muffin
1orange
1cal/mag, 1multi, 1iron, 1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar

10:00am
1soy protein shake

1:00pm
1cp.ground beef w/onions, sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice
1slice homemade multigrain w/w bread
1vitC

Gonna try to take a nap for 1hr now before I go back to work.

Didn't get to nap.    Too much commotion going on in the house with sick kids home from school.

4:00pm
1 1/2soy protein bars,  aggh gave in again cuz no time to eat or prepare food

10:00pm
1cp.leftover ground beef again
1slice homemade bread
1vitC, 1vitE, 1 CoQ10, 1iron, 1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 21, 2002)

Oh!!!

Mmm mmm, reow reow.  Talked to super hottie for quite some time today on the treadmill.  Things went VERY well...


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Oh!!!
> 
> Mmm mmm, reow reow.  Talked to super hottie for quite some time today on the treadmill.  Things went VERY well...


saw a pic of you at MM.COMM,  i think your're the hottie.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 21, 2002)

Thank you very much Tank   So you think I might have a chance with super hottie then?  He did happen to tell me on Valentine's day (in between my bench press sets) that he broke up with his girlfriend.    Could that be a sign?  I feel like a 16yr. old right now whenever I see him. 

Today was my last day for creatine, and I forgot to take it anyways.  LOL.  

I also lost another 2lb and it hasn't even been a full week yet.  Got a couple more days to go.  I'm getting worried since I haven't slept much, my adrenalin is shooting through my body, and so my cortisol levels are most definitely up.  I'm hoping those 2lb were not muscle.  But anyways, I'm at 126lb.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 21, 2002)

*Triceps and Shoulders*

Today was the last super heavy day. Yahoo.

Tomorrow is the  new program and we start with legs.  We'll be doing 5 exercises.  4sets @ 8-10reps, 5th set is a drop set to extreme failure    Sounds like a blast!!!

Military Press
10reps x 2sets x 115lb
8reps x 4sets x 115lb
6reps x 2sets x 115lb

Tricep Pressdown w/Rope
6reps x 8sets x 85lb

Upright Row
6reps x 8sets x 60lb

DB Shoulder Press - Palms Facing In
8reps x 3sets x 35lb
6reps x 5sets x 35lb

Dips - Between 2 Benches w/Weight Plates For Resistance
10reps x 3sets x 90lb in my lap
8reps x 3sets x 90lb
6reps x 2sets x 90lb

Life Fitness Rear Delt/Back Flye 
6reps x 8sets x 65lb

Hammer Strength Tricep Pressdown
6reps x 6sets x 45lb
6reps x 2sets x 35lb


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 22, 2002)

Sleep:  6hr.  Well...s***

10:00am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1CLPberry muffin
1tbsp.ff plain yogourt
1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar

2:30pm
1 1/2cp.ground beef leftovers
1soy protein shake
3 -  473ml Labbatt Blue Light LMAO, so wtf? I can't take it anymore I gotta drink.............

11:00pm
500gm (yes the whole gosh darnit tub, I was starvin) 1%cottage cheese
1small banana

more beer....

Today has  been very bad for eating.  Just didn't get all the meals in.  Still no junk food.  I'm just not having any cravings at all.

Super hottie came and talked to me whilst I worked out with training partner today.  He's so beautiful...


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 22, 2002)

*Legs and Abs*

New Program

Life Fitness Leg Press
10reps x 4sets x 335lb
Dropset 
10reps x 335lb
12reps x 275lb
12reps x 195lb
12reps x 135lb

Hack Squat
10reps x 4sets x 180lb
Dropset
10reps x 180lb
10reps x 90lb
10reps x 50lb

Hammer Strength Leg Extension
10reps x 1set x 40lb
10reps x 3sets x 30lb  - this machine is a killer for quads, hence my super light weight <<<<<  geesh
Life Fitness Leg Extension Dropset
10reps x 135lb
6reps x 105lb
6reps x 75lb
6reps x 45lb  I thought I was gonna sob uncontrollably after those  LMAO they hurt soooooo goood

Hammer Strength Leg Curl
10reps x 1set x 50lb
10reps x 3sets x 55lb
Life Fitness Leg Curl
10reps x 135lb
8reps x 105lb
8reps x 75lb
15reps x 45lb

Walking Lunges - about 50ft total distance each time
1set x 15lb each
3sets x 20lb each
Dropset
20lb
15lb
10lb
5lb  The legs were HAPPY  OH YEAH!!!

Cable Crunch - Using Ropes on Lat Pulldown Part Facing Away From Machine   - These are awesome ab exercises
12reps x 4sets x 40lb
Dropset
12reps x 40lb
15reps x 30lb
20reps x 20lb

Crunch on Stability Ball using tubing for resistance
6sets

Did some pilates abs with training partner.  

Long stretch.  Did good.  No cardio.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2002)

beer?!  I don't want to see that again Missy!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 24, 2002)

Sorry w8!!!  I'm super duper drunk as a skunk right now again!!!

I got into the 'sauce' all weekend.  I know it's Sunday night right now and I have to work all day tomorrow.

I made up for the calorie deficit though.  I still ate really well this week, not enough, but I ate good.

Sleep for Friday night was about 6hr. and last night only 4 1/2hr.  Oh well.  I went out last night to a local pub to watch my girlfriend's hubby play.  They're in a Rolling Stones tribute band and they ROCKED!!!  I had so much fun...and booze  hehe

Did 30min cardio on Saturday, and actually did 45min. today whilst mildy hungover.  And I stretched.

I'm not gonna post my food intake, it was good.  Mostly protein.  Got enough carbs and sugars from the extreme amount of beer I drank all weekend.  Gosh darnit and I'm still at it...


----------



## ballast (Feb 25, 2002)

Atta girl!All work and no play....


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 27, 2002)

K, I've been eating super clean and good still, just not enough.  I've been so busy.  I haven't had any time to record it.  I do have my workouts logged.  They're going awesome still.  I don't have time to log them in again tonight, but will ASAP.  I'll also try to stay on top of logging meals in.

I've also been busy working on 'super hottie'.  One of his friends that I know asked him what he thought of me, and well... he thinks I'm 'super hot'!!!  Awesome.  So buddy said, well...she thinks your'e hot too.  Needless to say , I spent a little extra time at the gym tonight before coming home.  Had to get in some extra cardio and stretching so we could chat.    I am 'super happy'.  It's also my birthday today!!!  So this just totally made my day.  I've been interested in the guy for almost a year now.

Thanks Kuso!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2002)

Happy B-day CLP....hope it went well


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey Clp! Hope you had a wonderful birthday!
I have I couple of questions for you that I hope you don't mind me asking! What's you usual macronutrient breakdown?
How many calories do you eat and how many grams of each nutrient? Am kind of curious!  

Keep kicking butt and stay away from that beer!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 28, 2002)

Um,....are you the swedish babe I`ve stalking....um...chatting with at MM.com????

If so welcome 

Then again, if not, welcome anyway!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks w8.  Well my day was definitely made yesterday.  

Nike Girl I truly have no clue as to my break down and calorie count etc.  I just guesstimate, but it's always worked well for me.  I just don't have that kind of time to keep track of everything.  It's pure dedication the keeps me logging food and workouts.  I guess if you wanted to review my meals you could take the time to punch in all the numbers and figure it out.  But I don't wanna   

Kuso    LMAO


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 28, 2002)

K, gotta type fast.  Gotta be back at work in about 15min.  Luckily I live across the street 

Sleep:  5hr.  On account of I got home late from the gym, tee hee.

7:00am
1soy protein shake

9:00am
200gm 1%cottage cheese
1CLPgold muffin
1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag

11:30am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1banana
1slice homemade bread

1:30pm
200gm 1%cottage cheese
1/2cp. green grapes

6:00pm
3hardboiled egg whites
4mini CLPgold muffins

11:00pm
1 1/2soy protein shake
1iron, 1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar, 1vitC, 1vitC, 1CoQ10


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 28, 2002)

Cardio:  Treadmill
10min. warmup
50min. jog
3min. cool down

Had to make up for the only 20min. I did last night, cuz I got a little sidetracked...


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2002)

CLP, Well, was just curious.. at the moment I weigh and measure everything I put in my mouth.. made me interested in your macros.. Since I think you look great!  Which means your guesstimating is working wonders! 

Kuso, uhm, yeah.. I'm the swedish babe from MM alright!  Gotta expand my views a little..


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 28, 2002)

Tee hee to Kuso, STALKER!!!  LMAO  

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful Nike G.    I was thinking that after July though, I will take the next year to be very precise with my diet.  A client of mine has some excellent software for keeping exact tabs on cals vs. lean mass ratios, macro breakdowns, heart rate and cardio, etc.  I'm interested in seeing what I can do with me using real science LOL.

Super hottie #2 finally came and talked to me today after inquiring about my single status for a few weeks.    This boy is gorgeous!!!  Didn't see the other one tonight.    What a dilemma.  Hottie #2 seems much more a sweet, relationship kind of guy though, #1 I think has a one track mind LOL...


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 1, 2002)

I forgot the training log at work today.  I've got a whole week of w/o's to post now.   

Did a 3hr. killer leg w/o today.  Plus 1/2hr. of plyometric training.  It was awesome.  Since I only do muscle groups once every 7 days, this was well worth the time put in.

I'm working on pre-spring cleaning.  LOL.  I'm going through all my clothes, coats, shoes etc and organizing and getting rid of crap if I haven't worn it in the last 4-6yrs.  It's tough letting go of baggage  

I'm also drinking    Partying hard tomorrow for my post bday bash.  Yah me!!!  Gotta get a headstart tonight.

Current stats as of today:

125lbs.  dropping nice and slow now 
9.5%bodyfat   I'm actually liking what I see (almost)  of course there's always a million things I'd love to change (some boobs and cleavage would be a good start )
Right now, my main concern is just losing that last little bit of bodyfat and fluid around the bottom of the glutes and top of the thighs.  Other than that, everything else is good     And I'm still keeping my size.

My actual inches have changed very little, but my physique and bodyfat have improved.  

Sleep:  5hr.  of course.  But I just had a 1 1/2hr. nap, cleaning a bit, then I'm going back to bed to hopefully get 8-9hr.  Then gotta work for a few hours tomorrow.  Finish scrubbing the house before my big night out, then maybe nap again.  

6:00am
1 1/2soy protein shake

9:00am
3cooked egg whites, 1whole
1CLPgold muffin
1mini ClPgold muffin
1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1tsp.flax oil, 2tbsp.apple cider vinegar

12:00pm
3hardboiled egg whites
1 green pear

2:00pm
1 1/2soy protein shake
1vitE, 1vitC, 1CoQ10

10:30pm
200gm 1% cottage cheese

I know I'm still not eating enough, or regularly.  I've just been so busy lately.  The good news is I'm constantly getting referrals and new clients cuz people are really noticing my results in the gym.  So, me being in shape = more money.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 6, 2002)

I am still here.    I've been so busy, and actually had somewhat of a social life lately.  Sooooo, I haven't had time to log stats.

Eating and training has been going well.  I'm still not eating as much or as regularly as could be, but am sitting at 125lb. and 9.3%bodyfat.  A little over 4 weeks to go, so I'm not going to panic just yet.

I am allowing myself a little bit of a binge night tonight.  It's that wonderful time of the month   He he just in time too.  I have to pick up the ex Friday night from the airport.  He's down to visit his girls'.  So, if he thinks (or should I say expects! jerk LMAO) that he's gonna have some fun with me, too bad for him.  Nah na na na na.

My binge was:  2oz baked pork ribs, 5oz baked turkey, 3/4cp. Astro peach yogourt, 1pear, 1/2orange, 3-4cps raisins...I've lost track all in one meal  .  I've also chugged a tonne o water and feel huge and bloated.

I'm hoping by Friday to find some time to log.  My training partner wants to start a new training regime Monday (again).   I say:  "WHY NOT!!!"  Let's go for it.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

You're lucky you stopped in to check....I was just gonna bump this!


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 12, 2002)

OK, so here I am 3 weeks and 4 days out now.    Nervous.

Current stats:

weight:  123lb
bodyfat: 9%

Everything is where I want it to be except my glutes and quads.  My hamstrings are even making me happy finally.  My goal is to actually drop the last 3lb by Friday to be at 120lb.  Then I can fine tune what needs to be done.\

Thinking of changing my music.  I'm still sticking with the Figure Comp. now.  so I can maintain til the end of April for the Fitness Model and then blast away til Musclemania.  I'm definitely going all out for that one!!!  I haven't picked out a 2 piece yet.  Gonna wait til the last week when my physique is closer to comp.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 12, 2002)

K, workouts are down to a 3 day split.  4 sets x 12reps if possible.  

  The training partner 'cheated' on me on Sunday.  Oh my gosh, I was hurt LOL.  He trained on Sunday without me.  And Sunday is a REST day!!!  He was excited to start the new program though, and well, I didn't get home til real early in the morning that day hehe... can't cut the booze gosh darn!  The worst part?  I had to watch him train cuz I was in the gym training clients.  So yesterday I had to do chest, tris, back and bis all together.  Oh well.  It was all good.

Push ups
1set x 30reps x bodyweight
2sets x 20reps x bodyweight
1set x 25reps x bodyweight

Life Fitness Chest Press
4sets x 12reps x 90lb

Life Fitness Pec Dec
4sets x 12 reps x 65lb

Cable Crossovers
1set x 12reps x 25lb
3sets x 12 reps x 30lb

Skull Crushers
3sets x 12reps x 40lb
1set x 12reps x 30lb

Single Cable Tricep Kickbacks
4sets x 12reps x 20lb

Tricep Pressdown on Cables w/Bar
1set x 12reps x 75lb
3sets x 12reps x 85lb

Hammer Strength Iso Lateral Front Lat Pulldown - Reverse Grip
4sets x 12reps x 90lb

Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Pulldown
4 sets x 12 reps x 110lb

Smith Machine Bent Over Row
4sets x 12reps x 75lb

Life Fitness Back Flye
4sets x 10reps x 65lb  I suck at this one  

EZ Bar Bicep Curl
4sets x 12reps x 40lb

Single Cable Bicep Curl
4sets x 12reps x 25lb

BB Preacher Curl
4sets x 12reps x 30lb  - too easy should have done 40

Did lots of abs.  1hr. cycling class.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 12, 2002)

Yes kids I know this is a long post, but I have so much to fill you all in on LOL.

Sleep: 4hr.  It's all good.  My diet is clean and I feel fine.  Actually I just feel wired cuz I'm super infatuated with someone, but I'll post that after...

Eating has still been super clean.  Just not enough gosh darnit.  And I'm not hungry   I am sooooo paranoid of losing muscle so I best be eating.

6:45am
3egg whites, 1whole
1CLPberry muffin
1iron, 1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi

12:00pm
2 1/2oz. pork chop baked w/sea salt, Montreal chicken and rib spice
2 1/2oz. chicken thigh baked with soy sauce, sea salt, sesame seeds
3/4cp.fresh cantaloupe

Already did 45min. moderate instensity jog on the treadmill this morning.

It's leg, shoulder and calf day today, so I will post it later.  

6:00pm
1 1/2protein bars  damn I was too busy at work again  

8:30pm
1/2 protein bar

That's it so far.    I'm not hungry either.   but I will gobble down some turkey and an orange before bed.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 12, 2002)

Well...super hottie #2 that had been inquiring of me, finally asked for my # and we went on a date Saturday night!!!  It ROCKED!!!  HE ROCKS!!!  Oh my gosh is he beautiful and built.  He's made it up to the National level in bodybuilding etc. etc...

Things are going super well.  He's thinking of coming to the comp. April 6th to watch.  DAMN I hope so!  He hopefully will get back into competing in the next few months.  He's kind of eyeballing the Musclemania.  He is deadly gorgeous and a super sweetheart.  I hope he goes for the Musclemania!

So, that's my story lately.

Oh, and I've been drining like a fish.  .  'Daddy' is in town for march break visiting the girls.  Wherever he is, there's booze!  And well, I can't say no to a beer.    Muscle catabolism is the worst!  But so far so good.  I'm doing the Figure Comp so it's kinda OK.  Beer is my ultimate cheat.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 12, 2002)

Life Fitness Leg Press
12reps x 4sets x 370lb

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
12reps x 4sets x 70lb

Hammer Strength Leg Curl
12reps x 4sets x 65lb

Hammer Strength Leg Extension
12reps x 1set x 50lb
12reps x 3sets x 30lb  This machine kills, it's nothing like the other leg extension machines

DB Lateral Shoulder Raise
12reps x 4sets x 10lb

Cable Front Shoulder Raises w/Bar
12reps x 1set x 20lb
12reps x 3sets x 25lb

Hack Squat
12reps x 4sets x 180lb

Calf Raise on Hack Squat
15reps x 2sets x 180lb
12reps x 2sets x 180lb

Seated Calf Raise
12reps x 4sets x 90lb

Stretched.  Didn't do my 2nd cardio session.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2002)

Good to see you back gurlie


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 13, 2002)

Sleep:  Around 8 hr.  

9:30am
4cooked egg whites, 1whole
1CLPberry muffin
1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1tsp.flax oil, 4tsp.apple cider vinegar

2:30pm  I know this is a long stretch to eat.  Next week for sure once the ex is gone I'm sticking strictly to 5-6meals every 2-3hr.
1can salmon
2slices homemade rye bread -they're very small
1pear
1vitC, 1vitE, 1CoQ10

Gotta remember to keep drinking a tonne of water.  I've been bad lately.  And drinking so much  beer does not help!!!

4:30pm
2soy protein bars

6:30pm
1soy protein bar

9:30pm
5 1/2oz steak
4oz potatoes

12:30am I made a bunch of food and had to taste test
4oz pork chop
3oz ham
1tsp.brown basmati rice
1iron


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 13, 2002)

30min. stepmill

Bench Press
12reps x 4sets x 115lb

Tricep Dips on Gravitron
12reps x 1set x 50lb
12reps x 1set x 45lb
12reps x 2sets x 40lb

Incline DB Chest Press
12reps x 1set x 30lb
12reps x 3sets x 35lb

Cable Tricep Pressdown w/Bar
12reps x 1set x 85lb
12reps x 3sets x 90lb

Decline Bench Press
12reps x 4sets x 95lb

Cable Tricep Overhead Extension w/Rope
15reps x 3sets x 75lb
12reps x 1set x 75lb

Squeezed in another 30min. cardio session.  This time on the crosstrainer.

Also did a bunch of abs.  No stretch today.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 13, 2002)

Mmm mmm saw my hottie today.


----------



## ballast (Mar 13, 2002)

I have such a thing for you CPL.Michigan needs more women like you.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 13, 2002)

Thanks ballast.

Mmm super hottie called tonight.  He's too sweet.


----------



## elvn (Mar 16, 2002)

Hey CLP, good luck with everything for your comp!
If you have time, I was just wondering how you find your diet.  I've looked at your stats and you are awesome and your training is stellar.  YOu are very motivateing. I just wonder how you find your diet.  Have you ever tried anything else or is this basically what you've always used?  It's just that you use a lot of things others would shy away from like bars, fruit, dairy, beer, etc., precomp.  Is there a certain point where you get really strict and eliminate certain foods or are you active enough that you need the extra carbs?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HEY I FOUND YOU over here!!! How are you girl?????
Just wanted to say HI!!


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 27, 2002)

BUMP  

Hello!

Gosh darn I had computer problems.  I just bought it in August and my printer and keyboard stopped functioning properly.  Grrrr.  But anyways, it's all good now.  

10 days left!!!  OMG!  Well things are all good.  Just stressing about my glutes a little, but I think they'll be OK.

I've been going back to the heavier weights, benching 135lb for 12reps x 4 sets etc....cardio 2x/day, eating has been clean but still kind of sporadic  .  Except for Saturday night...
Hell did I binge.  I had a dining room table full of horrified people watch silently as I proceeded to eat everything on the table.  Cheese, crackers, keilbassa, sushi, CAKE!  In the end the only thing I heard was:  "Damn that girl can eat cake".  LMAO  And proceeded to down another 5 beers on top of the 8 I'd already had.  

Last night and today I've been craving protein.  After work I finished off a bowl of ground venison fried up with egg whites and onions.  Then made another 5 whole eggs, then...LOL had 2chicken breasts and 1pork chop.  I've eaten a tonne of egg whites already, just downed a pork chop right now and I think I'll make myself another.  I don't even want carbs, I just want meat!

OK I made myself 2 more pork chops and finished off the little bit of peanuts that was left.  Yes I am going in to do 1hr. cardio tonight.  Already did 30min. on empty stomach this morning.

YUMMI I love meat.  I could have been a caveman in my previous life with one of those big Flinstone rib racks or something.  

Stats:
weight:  122lb
bodyfat:  well my upper body is at 7%, but glutes, hammies and quads are at 12%   
The day is not over and I still have 10 more days yippee!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

Where are u???????????????????????

MAJOR BUMP!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey  

I'm here!!!

Lean, never mean, and with no Figure Comp. routine. LMAO

I've been so busy with many new clients, family, a social life (particularly drinking my a$$ off   ), and a couple of beautiful men   that I did not have time to prepare.  Plus I really have no clue as to what is involved, so I'm gonna sit this one out and watch.

BUT!  I am doing the Fitness Model Search.  I've put on solid muscle and leaned out.  If I had a routine I'd love to do the Figure, but it's not happening.  I'm super happy though with my 123lb and 8%bodyfat.  I'm pretty lean.  

I'm doing another Fitness Model at the end of April.  Then the big Musclemania.  I want to keep all my muscle and then some...  hopin to put on a few more solid lbs  in May. 

My goal:  124-128lb of all out super shreddedness for Musclemania.

Keep in mind I have a very small frame and bone structure, so putting that on is costing me a lot of time in the gym and eating.  Last year I only came in at 108.5lb so I've made huge gains in the last few months.  I think it has a lot to do with the gorgeous, well built hotties in the gym who keep me motivated   And the copious amounts of beer I drink provide fuel.  Forget Creatine, use alcohol LMAO>

I will definitely get some pics up Sunday night or Monday.  And I can't wait to finally meet w8    OMG I bet she is even cuter in person!

My keyboard is still on the fritz so I have to keep retyping and fixing stuff.  Next week I'll call Compaq to deliver a new one.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey kids!   If I can leave you with one very important message about fitness, health and bodybuilding...train hard and train natural!

Please don't succumb to using unessesary substances.  It can be achieved naturally.  

For the last few weeks I haven't even touched a protein powder.  I eat good food, and drink lots of water (and beer tee hee).  But seriously stay healthy.  I avoid all stimulants, coffee included.  NO fat burners EVER and no other strange things.  No herbal diuretics etc.  And never would I touch a more potent pharmaceutical.  Hell, I don't even have Tylenol in my house!  I don't even put aspartame or artificial crap into this body.  It's not worth it.  Eat what mother nature put here for us.  Please!  Especially to any youngersters out there.  Follow your dreams, but always put health first.

I do however cycle creatine throughout the year in case you were wondering...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 5, 2002)

Good to hear from you CLP! I can't w8 to meet!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey CLP, good to see you are alive and well.  I was a bit worried when you didnt post for a while at "the other place".  Anyhow, guess you had moved here!

Eggs


----------

